# WTB Elgin blue bird, skylark rear rack JEWEL!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking to buy a Elgin bluebird or skylark rear rack diamond cut glass jewel. If anyone has one or know's where i can buy one and that is the correct size to one please pm or let me know thank you !!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2015)

...they ARE kinda cute!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 9, 2015)

if you find someone who has two for sale let me know too, i need one as well.

Nick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 9, 2015)

Nick there is a guy on ebay selling them, but i think they are just a 1inch in diameter i measured my rear rack 1inch3/8s would fit it i think!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I am also on the hunt for one. I have an Elgin Oriole with the era correct Sears accessory rack. I believe it uses the same glass reflector.

Does anyone have a picture to post of the correct reflector?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Does anyone have a picture to post of the correct reflector?






I think it is a standard sized faceted glass reflector...I probably have a couple, but glass reflectors are just so hard to let go.
Chris


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, I believe I have the same reflector on the rack as you do. I take it this in fact is the correct style?

I don't think mine is glass though.

Great looking Bird you have there.

Eddie


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Mike, great pics.

Ok I need one of those.

I apologize to THEGOLDENGREEK for hijacking your want add


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 10, 2015)

Could someone recheck the measurement, it looks larger than 1 3/8" in all the pictures.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)

1.60"
40.5mm


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought I might have one but it is too large.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Scott. Was about to measure it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanxs guys for all the info. I believe wald made them form what i was told! And as far as the size goes excatly who knows!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> 1.60"
> 40.5mm






THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> And as far as the size goes excatly who knows!




Cen-Tech knows


----------

